# Bonzai!!!



## Mutt (May 19, 2009)

Just a pic of a BM mom. sorta neglected her pruning for a bit.
She gets top dressed with compost and worm castings from my own bin when needed and a shot of big bloom or grow big if needs an extra kick which isn't often. Gave her a good root washing about a month ago and new compost/perlite to be happy again.
When i get the room gonna flower her in the bonzai pot :hubba: can grow any strain small i say  1" soil depth under t5 6500k tubes and some cfls @ 2800k. will do a root trim and post it up before flower 
next plant is a Juicy Fruit x C99 I'm revegging. major PITA to grow small yield but excellent smoke. so saved her for a cross project see if i can make her a lil more tame for myself.
Planning on crossing a K2 male with a K2 female, C99, and BM. Find some phenos in there and back it to the k2 male for SnG see what happens

the beer can is 22 oz.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2009)

I pulled up a stump to watch. I have been reading up on doing a couple of bonzai mothers. Thank you for your great post on bonzai growing eace:


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2009)

i'm horrible at grow journals...but will update when i remember 
prob with being a heavy toker and a busy schedule. but will update and pic some of the oddball things i try out.


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2009)

Juicy Fruit x Cindy99 reveg. Takin off now  Only took 5 weeks 
Reveggers are not good lookin are they :fid:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 25, 2009)

5 weeks eh?
mine had like 20-30 shoots after 3


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

Hi Mutt,
Great post, I am trying to get some banzai mothers going myself as my last few got way too unmanageable and large.  Hope you don't mind me dropping in with a Q but I was curious what size pots you keep the banzai moms in, and how much of an impact this has on being able to keep them very small?
It's a technique I am not familiar with so I am trying to figure out how to keep them that size.  Is it more of the way they are pruned and grown or does the container have an impact?  I assume it does but I am curious how much.  I keep having to cycle my mothers in and out with their clones and it would be much easier just to be able to keep a mother without cycling her.
Gracias


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2009)

> 5 weeks eh?
> mine had like 20-30 shoots after 3



It does have a lot of sat in it 
Sats known to be slow at a lot of things.
Have had some strains that were a PITA to clone. other's that wouldn't reveg.
Every strain is different.


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Hi Mutt,
> Great post, I am trying to get some banzai mothers going myself as my last few got way too unmanageable and large.  Hope you don't mind me dropping in with a Q but I was curious what size pots you keep the banzai moms in, and how much of an impact this has on being able to keep them very small?
> It's a technique I am not familiar with so I am trying to figure out how to keep them that size.  Is it more of the way they are pruned and grown or does the container have an impact?  I assume it does but I am curious how much.
> Gracias



Shallow pots is a must. I work from clones never the seed start. I take a few cuttings shove the seed into flower. much easier to bonzai a clone IMO.
This particular mother is in a 1"d x 5" square bonazi pot. no drainage holes either but i use 100% organic medium and only get minimal salt buildup. Bout time it gets salted up its time to trim roots and rinse em off replace medium. But would highly recommend you use one with drainage holes.
mine is high stress trained, topping, taking numerous cuttings, breaking main stems. you can tie em too (LST)

Just google Bonsai. tons of how to's some on MJ you wouldn't expect to see a guide. If peeps can bonzai trees why not a weed.


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2009)

second pic is when i put the freshly rooted clone in. 1st pick is after some pruning and cuttings taken.
Hope this helps. I could have tied em down to get even  more clone sites, but i was getting plenty from her for my size grow.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 26, 2009)

didnt mean to put you or your baby down just suprised me to see so little growth
sorry


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> didnt mean to put you or your baby down just suprised me to see so little growth
> sorry



No sweat. 
This particular Hybrid JFxC99 was very difficult to keep happy from the start. The hardest from a bunch i got from a breeder friend in BC. But also turned out to be one of the best out of the group. The other one from same guy...i just couldn't flat handle the smoke way to intense for me. Juicy Fruit x Champagne. I can't describe how uppy it was even for a sat dom. I let that strain go. It almost felt like it was laced. but i grew it and knew i didn't lace it , had reports of similar from others that grew it. most kept it and loved it, but they like there speed weed.  This JFxC99 is more tame but still speedy. Excellent day smoke. So def. worth the trouble for me 
I never worry about yield or ease, effect and taste are everything to me


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2009)

Well here's a few shots of part of my grow. Got a Cindy in there, but have a few bonsai'd C99 clones in flower...all those in pic 1 are C99.  Got some other stuff goin small as well. I like seeing how small i can keep em LOL gives me something to do.  
I shoved the c99 mom for seeding in couple weeks early to get a jump start on the K2 as it is a much much shorter lifecycle than the C99.
The Blue Mystic mom in a 1" deep pot is patiently awaiting for one of my K2's in veg to be a male. As well as the C99 in the 3 gallon pot, the JFxC99 reveg, and A K2 Female. Gonna make a couple of beans.  
Gonna be Bx'n the F1 hybrid K2xC99 to the K2 male gonna try cubing it to make my own strain. "Cindy's Peaks" :hubba: So got a looong summer ahead of me.
Also have a Ducksfoot99x (ak-47/bubble berry) and a samba (stabalized K2xAfghan Orange) in veg as well. LOL I like variety


----------



## zipflip (Jun 11, 2009)

i dug the whole mini look to ya mothers mutt and got to readin  up on it all a bit an decided to do one myself for now. an if it pulls thru i'm gona do the other 3 im revegin the same. 
  only i dot know if im that sure bout divin into a 1inch deep pot yet tho for me.
  im just startin to toy around wit them as tehy startin to show new growth now finally from the  chop couple weeks ago.
  the thing im still in question about is after a root trim/thinning and repot how much new root growth is expected an how quickly. 
 im assuming as soon as it gets bound in its current pot all i got do is pull her out trim her wig an slap her back in wit new soil in the same pot again...?  in lamens sense anyway, no?
  there pix in teh revegg link in my sig.
  thanks for your subliminal inspiration on the bonzai thing 
  laterz


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2009)

> im assuming as soon as it gets bound in its current pot all i got do is pull her out trim her wig an slap her back in wit new soil in the same pot again...? in lamens sense anyway, no?


well it will always be sorta bound. its when it gets severely bound you need to "trim its wig" as you said. ussually you can tell when its time. not much new growth yellowing no matter what ya do....tells ya about time to trim em back.
Good luck. its really not that hard


----------



## zipflip (Jun 11, 2009)

ya i'm seein alot of the it seems harder than it looks wit growing. an when i actually do it i wonder y i stressed so much.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2009)

gonna just grow her...see id i can do it without a root trim 
and a partial flow room pic


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 18, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2009)

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2009)

Mutt, How long can you grow a bonzai without trimming the roots in a 3.5 inch square by 1.5 inches deep?


Great looking plants eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 18, 2009)

lol i was just gonna ask him bout the same thing?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Mutt, How long can you grow a bonzai without trimming the roots in a 3.5 inch square by 1.5 inches deep?
> 
> 
> Great looking plants eace:


I don't know...about to find out LOL
That one hasn't been trimmed and been vegging for 4 months.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 18, 2009)

vegging 4 months in a 3.5' x 1.5inch deep pot??


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Always a pleasure to take a look into your growroom Mutt! Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2009)

Another peak of the flower  and one of the girls outside.
I try to keep it perpetual harvest. I try for about 1-2 every 2 weeks. don't always work out when you got sat doms in there tho 
thanks for the compliments. :48:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2009)

Loosin the lower leaves...but that was expected. measuring up to 16" now.
Doin ok in the flower...got 4 strains going on so a lil hectic with the ht wierdness...runnin a 400w MH vert so usin 100% of the bulb just some wierd plant arranging in there...but this BM has full attention  Watering 1x a day...might even have to set up a drip feed for this one.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Mutt I'm with yeah on the different hieght wierdness, I was growing NL and C99 and I couldnt keep them both happy it was a nightmare! Lookin good other than that! What strains you got goin on?


                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

:holysheep: is the one in the lill blue cup throwin buds ? in that lil cup 
im guessin its a clone an not from seed?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2009)

The server is not liking me to upload for some reason was lucky to get that one pic to load...will try this post to get a 1/2 garden shot in i hope.
strains
A few K2's and a K2 male which is in the middle of a harem 
C99
Blue Mystic
Juicy Fruit x C99
Ducksfoot99x (AK47/bubbleberry)
Plannin on a ton of seeded bud this grow 
K2 is the male of choice this time


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :holysheep: is the one in the lill blue cup throwin buds ? in that lil cup
> im guessin its a clone an not from seed?


hell ya thats a clone. be have to be the "lowryder ridin a bit lower" if that wa a seed.  
that was my own lil experiment how much could i tame that tall lanky c99. :hubba:
Think i whooped it


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

wayta take control of her an the situation man! lol


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2009)

So much for bonsai  just hit 22"  measured exact soil dimensions 1-3/4"deep x 7" sq. with no root trimming and no drainage :holysheep:
plus a pic of that one zipflip seemed to like  C99 clone, tamed her good  3 months for a dime bag LOL

(on a side note....there is not one single chem fert or chem based product...doubt that this could be done with chem, salt build up...actually have a couple living worms in there... ) does take a lot of freakin work to keep her happy. I am top dressing on everage of 1x a week quit using perlite and verm all together. just straight compost now. Microbes just chewin the heck out the teas and compost. 

thanks everyone for following along 

oh and a pic of the Ducksfoot99 x (ak47/bubble berry) :hubba: i'm likin her.

P.S. sorry for the blurry pics...my cam is on the way out i think.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

> 3 months for a dime bag LOL


     sounds like every one my girls last harvest lol

thanks for sharin the pix mutt. im really diggin the whole bonzai thing now that i got my own goin too. 
  hey i was curious. me and NB were discussin the whole root trimming thing for keepin moms (bonsai)  and i thought i recalled reading somewhere but cannot for the life of me find it or remember where but wats your take on root trimming of sat's or sat dom's?  i think i read that sat's dont take well to root trimmings... true?  
  cuz i got one clone now thati took of an only lonely single girl in my bunch and i so wanna keep her goin as a mom but the only way for me to do so is to do liek im doin wit my other bonzai mom now. but i fear trimmin her roots is all.
  thaks mutt.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2009)

Gotta be a lil more careful and some B1 supplement (superthrive/thrivealive...i prefer thrive alive..no growth hormones) with a shot of some high PK fert..never ever ever take more than 50% of the root mass IMO about 1/3 max per cutting. try to leave main tap root unharmed too  I root rinse myself get the roots fluffed out and give a hair cut deal. not like in the one how to one the net where you just hack into it.
1 thing i did notice is sats unlike indies do continue a vigorous growth of roots in the begin early to mid flower so trimming is a must. but sats are just picky picky picky. IME
plus with clones much much easier to control and root trimming isn't as critical as like with a seed start which are a nightmare to control....


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

oh boy do i have my work cut out for me then! lol.
  but thaks for that lil bit of info. its just wat i needed to know too.  
  so then i assume givein her a shot of the high PK fert just after the root trim and none there after?
  as well wit the thrive alive?
  i actually thinkin of orderin some liquid kool bloom 0-10-10 to use my last part of flower on my current flowerin maidens. somethin liek that woudl work?
  i'lll try findin some thrive alive as wel . 
  i really do not wanna lose her. i just gotta keep her goin. and the donor of the clone i took is in flower 4wks now and omg is she just stanky as sin. i mean like really hashy smelling imo.
  the seed was from a bag of some wild shwag.(lol yes shwag) but the best shwag i ever had in my life. 
heres picz of her and her clone im plannin on tryin to bonzai out after i can get at least 2 more cuts off the clone goin now.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42207&page=6
last post on page. 1st 2 pix are her and the 3rd pic is her clone im gona attempt  bonzai'n up for mom.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2009)

Before you trim. give it a good shot wait a few days for that to uptake then trim 
...the high PK helps both root growth and helps heal faster B1 helps it recover faster i think...i just know that stuff works...not why never bothered to read up on it LOL too much other stuff to figure out why and how. 
Shot after won't hurt either  just remember to go lower on ferts after the trim to see what happens always easier to correct a def. than an overdose


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

excellent, thanks mutt!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

im a order some kool bloom and B! tonite so its here when im ready to put her under the knife 
i noticed there a diff between the dry and liquid kool bloom in the NPK the dry is somethin like 2-45-28
 and teh liquid like 0-10-10 ya think any special pref's or either or really?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> and teh liquid like 0-10-10 ya think any special pref's or either or really?



Be totally honest bro..can't tell ya what i do....its just too crazy. LOL I have such an abstract fert type method and whats worse its 100% free LOL
those are the proportions ya want  but as far as kool bloom and such....never used it.
Everything I use is at hand and as much of it as i could ever need. Sorta off the land type here 
My main main ingredient is horse poo LOL even take some of his sweet feed and put in the compost...full of mollassas grain barley and other goodies 
Got greensand in there, bat seabird fish egshells potatos hardwood ash mushroom compost, spent/contamed mycellium (can't elaborate here on that) list goes on and on and on. I really try for total pasive nutrient availability "law of minimums" deal  ), let the plant take what it needs. soil layering. hell with MG 3 mos crap....mine is reused  been 6 months in this pot LOL just add to it like 
I'm not good enough with organics to give too much detail, will when i find the perfect blend that works on every plant LOL but mainly its composty top dressing and my fav stuff FF big bloom LOL That stuff works great for a microbial booster...like givin them speed   ...ok ok 95% free 
ben scared to add it but might need to start getting into blood meal and bone meal...ewww don't like the thought of all the wierd crap that could be in it.
soprry rambling and gettin a lil drunk.

Edit: worm castings too


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

> Sorta off the land type here
> 
> Be totally honest bro..can't tell ya what i do....its just too crazy. LOL I have such an abstract fert type method and whats worse its 100% free LOL


 hey its cool. your prolly right tho. if it alot to do or watevr it'd prolly just confuse me wit info overload as i tend to get at times wit most new things learning them.  
  i cant walk an chew bubblegum at the same time sum days LMAO.

 but i almost forgot, you all bout the organics huh?  i aint got that way just yet anyway. im still doin bsics myself. i just dont wanna get in over my head just yet. this way as i work my way up the world of growing i'll have done most lil bit of everythin and thus will prolly make life a whle hella lot easier for me in the future if ya know wat im sayin..
  so yeah i guess im just lookin basics to get from point A to point  without any horrendous speedbumps along the way mostly is all.
  but i'm gettin the kool bloom either way as i wana try it on few my current girls as they finish up they last round in flowering. jusst play round a lil bit is all mostly.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah dude, i turned to organics and never looked back...stuff in the big pots grow themselves outdoor just keep on eye on the rain. Dig big enough hole with a good soil mix and you can just walk away almost...almost  deer bugs, drought, rippers and other factors screw it all up 
Small pots are tricky no matter what, but bigger with LO is a cake walk and litterally dirt cheap...1/2 the stuff you toss down the garbage disposal is pay dirt when it comes to growing 
My outdoor has been organic since day way one back when i was young, but indoor chems and premixes were far easier to start with until you learn to read the plant 
Thanks for taking an interest zip  glad to have someone grab a chair for a grow of mine


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

> but indoor chems and premixes were far easier to start with until you learn to read the plant


same way im seein it too.



> Thanks for taking an interest zip  glad to have someone tag along for a grow of mine


 you among a couple others inspired me onthis whole bonsai thng just watchin along like i been.
 hence eyes also opening to other lights as well watchin others.
  took me a lil while but i basically ditched the whole "ooh that makes me nervous" or "idoubt i could do that" etc out the door so its open hiway inmy head now and smooth roads finnally. lol
  i look up to all you exp'd alumni growers here an elsewhres. 
  props man!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2009)

This is the C99 mom i have in flower...just got pollenated a lil with a K2 male....gonna need to stake her branches up soon  Hope the K2 cuts the flower time down but keeps the great toke she is  Got cuts of both the male and female incase I wanna play around


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

looks great Mutt:ciao:   Love the Angle in the container   watching over her..have a great weekend my friend


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

I must go round with me eyes closed not to see this thread 
( cheers for the tip off zip )
I've been having the whole "to trim sativa roots or not" discusion with a few people of late so its good to see a respected point of few on it all.
Excellant read and thanx for the info.
I've took a very sat dom and big PP moma from a 11L pot to a 6 inch pot and started to bonsai with no probs but i wasn't aware of the need for a periodical root trim so once again thanx for the info, i'm thinking my moma girl probably well overdue by now lol.

ATB eace:


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the BM posts interesting stuff


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2009)

couple of pics
still jammin right along.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2009)

Just a few shots of my non-rootbound plants.all pregnant by a K2 male. :hubba: (i'm a bit of an outcrosser...love to see how many phenos pop up) I take a fan put it front of the male and blow it everywhere...got the idea from a peep i chat with uses a dayton blower over his whole outdoor patch. LOL Gonna make seed..make seed dangit  I then wipe the walls down with bleach water and mist the plants with some water. pollen can cause a mold issue 
left to right. K2, C99, JFxC99, Ducksfoot99x(ak47/bubbleberry)
C99 was a bit thirsty 
All organic under 400w metal halide hung vert no hood...had to when dealing with so many different strains with 1 light  should see how i have to arrange them for max light 
I used to grow chem, but the smells and flavor just can't be beat organic IME I ran a test with a bro...took cuttings of a blue mystic. 1 bro grew in MG another pro-mix with chem ferts then mine...flavor was different. I'm all about smell and taste over yeild.
and thought i'd toss up my strain list as well for SnG (poo n giggles  ).
Blue Mt. Jamacia x Chronic
K2xAfghan Orange
AK47xBubbleberry
Phunt (gonna be an outdoor only grow for this one..seen OD pics of this beauty..indoors wouldn't do it justice)
CMxDP99
DF99xClips
Durban Poison (want to make a perpetual OD patch with these..8-10 weeks with very sativa high...will let it seed and try to get a self sustaining patch..just add teas in spring to the patch and top dress)
CM
DF99xJack Flash-Black Domina
K2
mental Floss x AK47
Alibi (can't wait to run this one...hard to get but beautiful)
NYCD autoflower (gona build a micro case and do a seed run then prolly give it away to a friend with muscle atrophy (think its what its called from diabeties says herb reduces his morphine intake by 50%...if it means less off the street or my garden hell yeah  I don't sell i gift, but dang hard enough keeping me in bud ) I'm just not into autos. plug n play for him tho 
NL#5xHaze 
Super Silver Haze x Bubbleberry Kush f1
Bubbleberry Kush #10 f3
Sour Desiel x (mental floss x AK47) f1

Clone only: (means all i got left is clones )
Blue Mystic, Juicy Fruit x C99, C99 bros grimm F3

After this run K2 x all the ones in the pic as well as a blue mystic.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2009)

Greensand. Seen this as a good additive to soil mixes but don't know much about it. like amounts to use, application ect. any info would be great on how to use it in my soil layering. I've used it but not sure i'm doing it right 

Also been looking into some stuff using anaerobic teas which scare the bejesus outa me.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jul 29, 2009)

> Greensand - This naturally occurring iron-potassium silicate
> (also called glauconite) has the consistency of sand but is able
> to absorb 10 times more moisture, making it an exceptional soil
> conditioner for pastures, forage fields, lawns, orchards, small
> ...



The way I see it, greensand is VERY long term slow release (and low release...like 3%) trace exotic goodness...not at all necessary, but good safe source of K which is not as easy as N to get. I supplement K with Kmag (langbeinite), kelp, molasses and ash.

As always, I like small amounts of as many sources as possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When breaking up soil for drainage, I use greensand and things like that in place of perlite or sand which adds nothing as far as plant or microbial food.  As you know, root space is very valuable indoor.  

Nice Mystic.  :holysheep:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 29, 2009)

wat about usin plain riversand like on small river sandbars/beaches ? does/would this have any value in mixing soils?
  idk but this year i put out total of 5 plants outdoors and 2 of the 5 in area that was pretty much nothin but sand and just mixed it half the native sand and my own soil mix and them two seem to be doin much better than all the others.
 in my soil mix was recycled soil form last grow an males form this which i flushed in a big rubber tub outside. mixed wit bl;ood bone and kelp meal powder egg shells and dol. lime wit few tsp's of epsom salts per hole dug per plant.
  maybe i could benefit from takin sum the washed out river sand home an mixin wit my soil mix for indoors....?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 29, 2009)

Got that and also got a bag of epsoma bio-tone...looked great as an additive too. 

 Bio-tone® Starter is an all natural plant food enhanced with biostimulants and beneficial bacteria. This proprietary formula works naturally within the soil to help plants establish fast, withstand environmental stress, promote deeper roots & better blooms, and improve soil structure.

Contains 5,678,685 colony forming units (CFUs) per lb. of bacillus proven to enhance plant growth - 378,579 CFUs per lb. of 15 different species

:hubba:

Sand is not a bad additive just don't get carried away with it


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

soil mix seems to be doin good 
1 gallon of potting soil evergreen brand and some homegrown compost
1/4 cup of blood meal
1/4 cup of bone meal
1/2 cup of greensand
1/3 cup of bio-tone
1/4 cup of lime
2 cups of vermiculite
5-6 cups of perlite

NYCD Auto F2, K2 female, Juicy Fruit x C99, and a macro of BBK #10 F3 for elephant man...he loves them baby pictures 
as well as my fav K2 fem which the mom in veg is a clone of her  she has a ways to go  for bein pregnant 
I see a potential clone poppin up on the K2 for a friend :hubba: he did say the smell of it gave him chills 
will pst some bud shots of the BM bonsai tomorrow 

(edit: rule #1...don't let anyone know you grow.....
my grower friendships have been going on for over 10 yrs. when i say for a friend it does not in any way say its a good idea...my circle doesn't deal, get into trouble or break the law in any way shape or form...except to grow something extra in the mater patch  and we are all older and should know better just too young to give a crap   we won't turn on each other and after 10 yrs its been proven...but for newbs don't do it. keep it quiet.)


----------



## Trafic (Aug 21, 2009)

How can you get such a big plant to grow out of that tiny pot?  It looks more like a plate than a pot.  Very impressive.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

there's another member her into bonsai'n he posted up a great how to.


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2009)

Mutt I'm sorry I have not been following this from the beginning. Great info. I have 1 ingredient in my soil mix that I never...I mean never told anyone about. Greensand. I have unlimited access to as much as I want. I started mixing my own soil after reading subcool's mix. It started me on the road to organics, and I have never looked back. Very little problems with nutes, veg, flower, or cloning. I've been running a test of my own with different micro organisms. Running EM, Sannie's bacto, and great white.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Elephant man mentioned that subcools supersecretsoil mix doesn't have much K in it. Sounds like the greensand fixed that for you. 
Also may want to check out some of -REv's soil mixes as well..maybe find your own blend from both that works.
Most of mine came from a couple of organic gurus that guided me along the way to using stuff on hand.

K is the hardest one to get for me. I got some 0-0-60 but hoping the greensand and espoma bio-tone take care of it...if not wil bust out the 0-0-60 LOL
its muriate of potash or sumit. LOL only thing i could find around here...kelp and others harder to find. The Espoma bio has kelp n it so figured i may be alright.


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2009)

Doc posted a great recipe for muriate of potash. I tried it and I like it. Made a huge difference when I flowered out that sour banana kush.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you link me? This stuff looks potent and i really think i need an extra source of K


----------



## Elephant Man (Aug 21, 2009)

Could try corn cob, cantaloupe or cucumber skin ash....just make sure whatever you use is very high in K because it's gonna be alkaline and you won't want to add much.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Just really curious on the 0-0-60. I got 10 lbs of the stuff LOL could last me decades


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2009)

link
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44226&highlight=muriate+of+potash


----------



## Mutt (Aug 30, 2009)

:48:
strain label is in the file name.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## 420benny (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice pics Mutt! Great tip on naming the pics. Just hover the mouse over each to read. Cool!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2009)

dig the mini scrog cages, mutt :aok:


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 1, 2009)

BONSAI! that rocks, i gotta do that. If my DP Blueberry is good smoke im going to take clones instead of revegging(got em in 5gal buckets) Excellent idea, best thread ive read yet. Using all organic w/ no added ferts, its all in the soil. 

Here's my recipe for 5 gal, and it works:
3 parts peat mix,coco coir or pro-mix
1 part worm castings
1 part perlite
1/2 cup greensand
1/2 cup dolomite lime
1/3 cup Peruvian seabird guano
1/4 cup Epsom salts

wet it all down after mixing, leave it a day or 2 then use, u dont really need the lime if ya use pro-mix. Each "part" in the recipe is a little less than a gal. I got 160gm off 1 plant so I know it works. Again great idea and I will post my bonsai pics when the time comes. Peace


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey all. 
well the BM bonsai after a few mos of veg flowered over 2 mos and no root trimming with no drainage took its toll but as i said in the begin i'd be suprised if she'd survive 
No bananas, but man she is rough  
I'm in the home stretch..... I did it...she will finish. :hubba: 1" grow depth same soil totally rootbound vegged too long and flowered in same pot...did i mention no drainage LOL. Can't wait till harvest to see how bad the roots are 
but proves one point...you can grow bud in anything :48:
Next one will be a full grow upside down after i get things i need to done.
OK...lesson learned  drainage is an absolute must in bonsai 
PH kicked the hell outa her. 
but got about a 1/4 ounce dry from the looks 

and some of how little can i make em...as well as some shots of my reg grow. 

strain name is on the pic title. Samba (afghan organce and juicy fruitxc99 went into flower)

on a side note...the ragged BM in the end...can look back and say *I* produced 20+ rooted usable clones yeilding mothers and mass amounts of bud...she has done her job and did it well. not my fav smoke but she had her place in my garden.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

you like playin around wit  the mj ladies too huh mutt? :aok:  idk why i mess around wit em but everytime i take clones i take few extra incase casualties and once i end wit more than i need i cant help but do somethin goofy wit them. hence my from i bonzaid up now for a mom.  i justput up new pix of her all trimmed to her frame shape i want her to keep anyway. im diggin it.  

  i think i may try this whole takin a girl bonzai style thru flower once. 
  is it a PITA, honestly.  i mean i thought it was a PITA when the ones i tried extreme micro in tiny weird random containers. :hairpull: for me lol

but taht is neat as hell mutt. congrats on her too :aok: :48:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2009)

Its easy in veg when it pops that stretch and the roots get all crammed up and all the NPK requirments change it when it gets funky.
Keep pumping nitrogen all the way through and trim the roots before flowering


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

tell me about it man. :hairpull:  i usualy have probs wit my mom when she gets to be a certain girth on top but immediately upon a good haircut on top she seems to be fine until next time  LOL.  but she starts showin all kinds def's etc when she hits that size. i got her pretty well keyed in now tho. gotta trim her every 2-2.5 weeks  

so how do you deal wit it when they start gettin like taht while in flower especially ?  
 i must say taht had to of taken alot of time patience etc .  i doubt i could do it and take it seriously tho lol.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking good mutt.  Lotsa fun in your room I see.


----------

